# Few Questions about developing



## benjyman345 (Aug 23, 2007)

hi,

I bought some Tettenal Superfix Plus (concentrate) and the label is mainly in german. 

It says for film - 1+3 - 1+9
Does that mean either ratio of concentrate to water is fine?

It also says 20 degrees Celcius: 2-4 min.
I assume that means you fix for 2-4 min at 20 degrees?

It also says capacity: 6-18 films.
Again, I assume this means that the bottle of conentrate works for about 6-18 films before becoming exhausted?


I also bought some Kodak Hypo Clearing Agent and Photo-Flo. Do i need both and when do I use the hypo clearing agent?

Is it best to mix up the whole packet of powder or only what is needed? (It says stock solution last about 3 month)

Can i re-use hypo c.a, if so what sort of life expectancy?

Sorry for so many questions.
Thanks heaps.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 23, 2007)

I think youre mixing together your questions about developer and fixer.

  Yes, Some chemical can be mixed at different concentrate. But this will effect their processing times, volume of rolls and the life cycle of reusable chemicals 

  Fixer can be reused. To determent the fixing time or if it is exhausted. Use a sample of unexposed and undeveloped film. Dip it in the fixer count how long it takes for the sample to turn clear.  I would double that time for a save fixing time. If it does not turn clear with in the maximum recommend time the fixer is likely getting weak.  Personally I have always used Kodak fixer for 7 minutes.


----------



## michaelk (Aug 23, 2007)

The mixing ratio, 1+3-1+9 does mean that either ratio (or even any in between) are fine. 

   2-4 min @20c means also films should be fixed in a time from 2-4 min, depending on the strength you mix it at and how fresh the fixer is (i.e. how many uses it has had) At the low ratio, 1+3, the film will fix faster than at the higher ratio. 

   As far as the 6-18 films, I would think that your guess that it means 6-18 per bottle is correct. Mix the whole packet, it is hard to measure the correct amount of powder if you don't.  

Fix, Hypo, wash, photo-flo, hang dry.


----------

